# Better dialogue with sound bar?



## 62mike (Jun 14, 2016)

We have a 65 inch 4K Samsung HD television less than a year old. My wife and I are not hard of hearing but in our 50's and not as keen as we once were in that area.

Our LR is rather large and has very high ceiling. We sit approx. 10' away from the t.v. Will one of the economical sound bars with a wireless subwoofer help us any? I am thinking not really. I am not really looking for the movie sound just better dialogue so we dont have to crank it up as high.

Ideally wireless speakers we could sit behind us would be best. I really dont want to run hard wires.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Due to the fact that most all of the newer flat panels aim the speakers to the rear, towards the wall, you will tend to get a slightly "muddy" sound.

So, yes a soundbar should help with some clarity.

As far as one with a wireless sub, I can't recommend any one unit over another, as I don't use them. Basically that will be a shot in the dark.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i bought my wife a cheap sound bar. for the $60 i spent on it, it sounds pretty darned good.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The Vizio sound bars are well rated for voices and one solved the problem for me. Most dialogue comes from the center speaker and the left, right and center speakers have individual volume controls


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Check out line of Bose and others' pedestal style speakers for tv. Huge sound improvement but more pricey.

Idea is that tv sits on it (it's big enough), all in one and easy to install. Unlike a soundbar that may need hanging etc. We love ours. Simple remote.

We got a discontinued model (Solo 10) on a discount site like dealnews.

Used an optical digital sound cable from rear of tv to unit but old style analog RCA connections work too. Turn off tv sound for good and use the Bose Luke!


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

From personal experience I can recommend LG sound-bars and sub woofer - to improve the ineligibility of TV sound.

(Switching between the sound-bar and the TV sound clearly demonstrates how poor is the sound from the small backward facing speakers in the TV - also LG!)

We are now using a LG LAS550H (350 W), which was about $350 in this country.

Similar models are no doubt available to you.

(An interesting side line is that one comes to realize the difference in the Bass available [or NOT available] in some TV programs. I sometimes have thought that the sub-woofer had stopped working but it was just that the particular program had lacked any low Bass frequencies in the sound!)


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

One thing I might add is to stay away from Bose products, as they are overpriced, mediocre performing products. I was in the same dilemma as the OP when I first bought my plasma tv. The tv speakers were tiny and it was hard to understand dialogue. I thought I would connect my Bose Wave radio to the tv and was sure it would help. I listened and switched back and forth, and realized that the tv speakers actually sounded better. I ended up buying a pair of Definitive Technology ProMonitor 800's for $300, along with a Definitive Technology ProCenter1000 center channel. What a huge difference! The sound is crystal clear, the dialogue is perfectly understandable, and the is real bas that can be felt as well as heard. I highly recommend these. Also, I personally don't think that wireless technology is good enough yet for home theater audio. Def Tech also makes sound bars, but the cheapest is $599.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

any cheap sound bar will be 10x better than factory tv speakers that are now very small since most people now use sound system with their tv


----------

